# Nosemaxxing thread



## Bvnny. (Nov 8, 2021)

This is how my nose used to look like:



















Nowadays it is not ideal, but still way better than it used to look like when I was a teen:
















Now you may ask me - "But Bvnny, what did you do to completely change your nose shape??", well little PSLer, what I did was the following:

- Lost weight:

Just fucking lose weight you fat fucker, fat makes your nose bigger, first thing you should do is get into keto and gymmax to lose weight

- Nose exercises:

Your nose is made up by cartilage, which means, by exercising it on a daily basis, you could theoretically reshape it... I follow these two videos daily:





The first one I do two times a day, in the morning and at night, the second one I do one time in the afternoon



...


That's basically it, doing those things you fuckers may be able to nosemax


----------



## joeveniro (Nov 8, 2021)

BUMP BUMP
i always thought nosemaxxing was cope JFL i REALLY need this my nose is disgusting it ruins my entire face.
good thread OP, could even be on best of the best due to the severe lack of nosemaxxing on this forum and its a good thread
@her


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 8, 2021)

No, I'd been cutting my own hair (very badly) for years when I met my wife. Grooming won't make or break you as far as that goes.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2021)

remove the ridiculous "nose exercise" part or I will move to offtopic


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 8, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> remove the ridiculous "nose exercise" part or I will move to offtopic


? But that's what I did to change my nose shape lol, and still do to this day


----------



## mecmec (Nov 9, 2021)

Did you notice if your nose got straighter? I have a little asymmetry with my nose


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 9, 2021)

mecmec said:


> Did you notice if your nose got straighter? I have a little asymmetry with my nose


My nose is naturally symmetrical, so I can't say that for sure

If I were you I would try to focus more on the side of your nose that's asymmetrical, in order to correct the asymmetry (at least that's what I did when I jawzrsizemaxxed, since my jaw was quite asymmetrical)


----------



## Sny (Nov 9, 2021)

Wouldn't tret also make your nose smaller if you apply it on your nose?


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 9, 2021)

Sny said:


> Wouldn't tret also make your nose smaller if you apply it on your nose?


Never used tret


----------



## skrut (Nov 9, 2021)

Someone ever used steroid injection / crystal cortisone to slim nose?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

did this make your nose tip come down at all?

Also does it project more now or the same?


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 13, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> did this make your nose tip come down at all?
> 
> Also does it project more now or the same?


Yeah, the nose tip came down a bit

I wouldn't say it's more projected tho, since my nose is naturally projected af


----------



## Pantherus (Nov 13, 2021)

Sny said:


> Wouldn't tret also make your nose smaller if you apply it on your nose?


yes i saw a thread here about someone using tret to slim their nose, it worked well there were before and afters


----------



## Sny (Nov 14, 2021)

_its.lil.wigga_420 said:


> yes i saw a thread here about someone using tret to slim their nose, it worked well there were before and afters


Show me the thread pls.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 23, 2021)

anyone happen to know where you can buy cortisone ready to inject? That will ship to the UK? (It's prescription only medication)
I know a lot of you fuckers know all kinds of online sources for all sorts of stuff lol
I want some to inject


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Yeah, the nose tip came down a bit
> 
> I wouldn't say it's more projected tho, since my nose is naturally projected af


Fuc I think I wouldn't like my nose tip to cone down. Is there a way to prevent it?
Thanks
@MarkCorrigan


----------



## bloatmaxxed (Nov 23, 2021)

u still look like shit


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 23, 2021)

bloatmaxxed said:


> u still look like shit


okay


----------



## ALP (Nov 24, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> okay


Stop smiling + change your hairstyle you looking like eboy


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 24, 2021)

ALP said:


> Stop smiling + change your hairstyle you looking like eboy


My goal is to eboymax, already bought some eboyclothes and LEDs to my room, just waiting the LEDs to arrive to then oficially eboymax and get some internet clout


----------



## Deleted member 16090 (Nov 24, 2021)

How long did it take you to see results?


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 24, 2021)

Dan5301 said:


> How long did it take you to see results?


some months


----------



## bloatmaxxed (Nov 24, 2021)

it looks like all the fat in ur body goes to ur nose


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 24, 2021)

bloatmaxxed said:


> it looks like all the fat in ur body goes to ur nose


caged ngl


----------



## mecmec (Dec 6, 2021)

been seeing some progress the last few days , looking a little slimmer and more symmetrical, thanks for sharing this. You probably saved me thousands of dollars that I would've spent on rhino


----------



## newperson (Dec 7, 2021)

mecmec said:


> been seeing some progress the last few days , looking a little slimmer and more symmetrical, thanks for sharing this. You probably saved me thousands of dollars that I would've spent on rhino


do u have before & after pics?
what did u do?


----------



## mecmec (Dec 7, 2021)

newperson said:


> do u have before & after pics?
> what did u do?


no pics, I did the two videos in the thread. first one twice a day second one once. second time i do first one I do only on the asymmetrical side of my nose. Also been leanmaxing but I don't know how much that's played a role


----------



## Popsmoke (Dec 7, 2021)

Bit off topic but I've been thinking about making a thread and answering questions about my rhino experience 1 year on, thoughts?


----------



## Real (Dec 7, 2021)

Pantherus said:


> yes i saw a thread here about someone using tret to slim their nose, it worked well there were before and afters


Tretinoin for a slimmer nose? 
So every single person who takes Tretinoin for basic skincare gets a smaller nose.. and nobody noticed this yet? (i mean from all the youtube people who take tretinoin, nobody ever talked about this?


Also instead of pressing your nose together for a few seconds take a clamp and use it 24/7?


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 7, 2021)

Real said:


> Tretinoin for a slimmer nose?
> So every single person who takes Tretinoin for basic skincare gets a smaller nose.. and nobody noticed this yet? (i mean from all the youtube people who take tretinoin, nobody ever talked about this?
> 
> 
> Also instead of pressing your nose together for a few seconds take a clamp and use it 24/7?


Obviously people noticed if they’re using it for that purpose, and a change like that isn’t so obvious to notice if it’s subtle and happening overtime, it’s the concept of change blindness


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Soalian (Feb 23, 2022)

light course of corticosteroid on nose ftw


----------



## poopoohead (Apr 3, 2022)

lifefuel


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 3, 2022)

Cope rhino is only cure you lying sack of shit


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 5, 2022)

@Bvnny. shit better work for me


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 5, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @Bvnny. shit better work for me


I have faith in you, brother


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 5, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> I have faith in you, brother


nigga if it doesn’t then my nose finna soft lick me hard


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 5, 2022)

@Bvnny. How much weight did you lose from before and after?


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 5, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @Bvnny. How much weight did you lose from before and after?


Didn't measure


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 5, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Didn't measure


Fuck, we’re you even that fat in the before? You just look maybe skinny fat


----------



## Tenshi (Jun 29, 2022)

why is it always an ethnic guy making these cope threads?


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 29, 2022)

Tenshi said:


> why is it always an ethnic guy making these cope threads?


Because white people normally have slim noses


----------



## poopoohead (Aug 7, 2022)

are still doing this? @Bvnny.


----------



## Bvnny. (Aug 7, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> are still doing this? @Bvnny.


Not really


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 7, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> My goal is to eboymax, already bought some eboyclothes and LEDs to my room, just waiting the LEDs to arrive to then oficially eboymax and get some internet clout


Are you gay ?


----------



## skinnytwink (Oct 13, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> ? But that's what I did to change my nose shape lol, and still do to this day


ma'am this is basically like mewing cope saying you can completely change your jaw with the force of your tongue


----------

